# Crime?



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes another question!

I am looking around Mijas, Alhauin el grande and the surrounding areas.

I was wondering what is it like for crime around there? Where I live in Cornwall we all leave our doors open (though having 5 huge dogs is something of a deterrent) and I dont really think about it. My older kids can go out for a drink at night without me worrying about them getting mugged and there are very few hoodies around.

Whats the situation around Malaga?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

nina874 said:


> Yes another question!
> 
> I am looking around Mijas, Alhauin el grande and the surrounding areas.
> 
> ...


A little cofussed as you posted on the "I live abroad, let me knock the UK thread" 

My family in Andulucia take precutions against crime - e.g. bars at the windows. Recently my brother-in-law had his truck stolen and trashed. It was in effect his method of income. The police did nothing in a very obvious way and the insurance ripped him off. The drugs usage is greater per head than in the UK (data from Spanish press).

On the whole I think unsocialable behaviour is largely limited to the costas and sadly brit tourists are in places an issue. Theft on the otherhand is a matter of taking the precautions. It is I think a matter of do as the locals and protect yourself and your loved ones.

IMHO Spain on the whole has less obvious siocial problems than the inner cities of the UK but immigration, unemployment and poverty will only increase problems in the coming years.


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> A little cofussed as you posted on the "I live abroad, let me knock the UK thread"
> 
> My family in Andulucia take precutions against crime - e.g. bars at the windows. Recently my brother-in-law had his truck stolen and trashed. It was in effect his method of income. The police did nothing in a very obvious way and the insurance ripped him off. The drugs usage is greater per head than in the UK (data from Spanish press).
> 
> ...


I find my curiosity aroused when you say do as the locals do, other than bars at the windows what are you talking about, I take it that the vigilante approach is not one that would be encouraged by the local guardia?


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Where we are crime is minimal.....it's just really opportunists, but then again would you leave your front door or windows wide open at home when you go out......probably not? 

The youths are great, there is none of the abuse and feeling of wariness you get when out walking late at night in the UK. In fact more often than not the Spanish youths say hello and move out of the way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't go out at night so cannot comment on that. I have heard of no trouble around here. There are groups of youths early evenings and weekends, other than rubbish and some graffiti I see nothing to indicate any crime.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

nina874 said:


> I find my curiosity aroused when you say do as the locals do, other than bars at the windows what are you talking about, I take it that the vigilante approach is not one that would be encouraged by the local guardia?


My family, largely from poorer backgrounds, tend to be cautious and not trust the police. I don't think "vigilante" enters their heads. They just feel they must protect themselves by taking precautions.

Interestingly the younger elements of the spanish family are also more family oriented than my family in the UK. They go out together. 

I remember taking them to Guernsey, yes an exception to any rule , but they were amazed that to buy potatoes, fruit, flowers you took what you wanted and deposited money in the tin box (not chained to the gate). They saw the same thing in Alresford Hampshire when buying watercress and again made comment.

Clearly cities offer a very different challenge. In Madrid I have seen the Rumanian gangs in evidense, the children trained to thieve, and the prostitution. Yes it happens in London but there I have never seen it so open (especially using kids).

As I said I think the UK has a problem in populated areas but the UK has a bigger population and a more open society. I know it and am familiar with it. In Spain it is different and you need to be street wise wherever you are. 

Finally in the UK I have never had money stolen from me by a bank and/or the post office


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

nina874 said:


> Yes another question!
> 
> I am looking around Mijas, Alhauin el grande and the surrounding areas.
> 
> ...


Sounds lovely....why on earth do you want to move away and to Malaga? 

The costas have alot of crime due to immigration and unemployment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant comment on anywhere else, but Alhaurin El Grande is pretty safe. There has been historically a bit of "distance" shall we say between the Brits and the Spanish there due to an incident several years ago where - hhmmm I think it was a Spanish girl raped and murdered by British lads - or was it the other way around. Anyway, thats all in the past, but it hasnt been forgotten. I personally find that El Grande at night quite British - not that I go there often, but there are so many British there, it has the feeling of a British town at night. Lots of teenagers around - perhaps not bad teenagers, but they are there.

The thing about the Spanish and their towns is that simply due to the way they are, you find that at night time they'll be out with their families which creates a whole different feel from the UK, where you tend to find that once the sun goes down, families go home and the towns are left to the youngsters. So in the main, a Spanish town feels safer and friendlier and caters for families later

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Where we live (town of about 3000) we have not heard of any crime in 6 years worth talking about & last time we left for the airport at about 0400 we did not get far before the flash of blue strobe tempted us to stop.
The officer said that he stopped me because he was aware that our car is not seen on the road in these hours & said have a nice trip.

Having said that an old boy made the national news a couple of years back by being found to be growing some funny plants in amongst his acres of Flowers, apparently Pepe lived like a pauper and stashed his loot away for a rainy day somewhere ? (well if anyone has found it they are not saying)

This of course must have been a slap in the face for the Guardia as there HQ is in the town so they should have been aware I guess, still nothing now happens without them seeming to know beforehand according to the locals 

Hoodies/toerags/piss takers are now no longer a concern to us since arriving in Spain, but we are very aware of pickpockets when visiting any big place with big crowds.


----------

